# Latest batch of Vaporesso cCell Coils



## Kaizer (17/4/16)

Any vendors have the latest batch of the Vaporesso cCell 0.9 Kanthal coils?


----------



## GreenyZA (17/4/16)

http://www.thevapery.co.za/products...s-0-9-ohm-kanthal-singles?variant=16970998982


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Robert Howes (29/4/16)

Any way to tell if its a new or old batch? Just purchased 2 boxes of "working coils" 3 coils in and they are all failing.


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/4/16)

What I can say is I bought a box of 0.9 ccells from vape cartel and the one in my tank at the moment is working beautiful. 
Vapers please only buy the 0.9 ohm coils as the rest are still hit and miss.


----------



## Robert Howes (29/4/16)

Thanks for the response but doesn't answer the question "Any way to tell if its a new or old batch".


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/4/16)

@Robert Howes
There is no way to tell. You basically have to play it by word of mouth.
I think all of the new stock vendors have received have been good (but only 0.9)
So best way is to ask the vendor when did their stock come in.
If it was within past 2 weeks they should be good. (But please don't hold me to this as this has only been my observation)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

